# I ate the dirt... and it was hard.



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah... well this was the vid of me being launched off the horse I tried out. There are pics on the forum but I feel the video works better lol.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Owch! Just one question, Why is that person running up to the back of your horse? She could have been nailed in the face by one of them hooves or run over!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

She was actually walking along beside me on the horse when I first got on him.
She initially jumped away when he threw his fit and then run back to me as he left. I think her reaction was more one of fright that I had been thrown so randomly and she may not have thought about her being so close to the horses rear end.
The horse was not mine I was trying him out to buy him... the first thing out of my mouth when I landed was "I dont want your horse" lol. I know the first rule of horse buying is always have the owner on first, but I had another case like this one where the owner did get on first, and then another Girl got on him before me and he pitched a massive fit with her and threw her. Just saying lol because I dont want to be stuck into for getting on him.


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

YIKES! That looked like it hurt A LOT. were u ok?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, hope you weren't hurt. He's done that a time or 3 before :lol:. Learned to be a bit of a dirty bucker.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

^^ and...it works! ;-)

Hope you are ok!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

HollyBubbles said:


> the first thing out of my mouth when I landed was "I dont want your horse" lol..


I admit you saying this made me giggle:lol:! Ive done the same thing before! But i bought the horse! I was a weird child...Hope you are alright!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

HollyBubbles said:


> She was actually walking along beside me on the horse when I first got on him.
> She initially jumped away when he threw his fit and then run back to me as he left. I think her reaction was more one of fright that I had been thrown so randomly and she may not have thought about her being so close to the horses rear end.
> The horse was not mine I was trying him out to buy him... the first thing out of my mouth when I landed was "I dont want your horse" lol. I know the first rule of horse buying is always have the owner on first, but I had another case like this one where the owner did get on first, and then another Girl got on him before me and he pitched a massive fit with her and threw her. Just saying lol because I dont want to be stuck into for getting on him.


gosh ouch!! poor you hope you are ok  I laughed abou what you said when you fell off. As soon as i fall of i yell "TESS GAT BACK HERE YA *****" If i lay there long enough she comes back and licks my g=face as if to say "sorry mummy"


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

lol there were some decent words added into my sentence but I thought I shouldn't post them over here as full words lol. but... it went kinda like "I F****** dont want that B****** you call a horse you can keep that royal piece of s*** it's like he's got a rocket right up his a**." lol and I think thats the only time I dont get my head ripped off for having such a foul mouth, when I come off a horse.

I can safely say thats the first time I've been thrown lol. Fallen heaps yes, but never been thrown before lol. whoops.



> gosh ouch!! poor you hope you are ok :grin: I laughed abou what you said when you fell off. As soon as i fall of i yell "TESS GAT BACK HERE YA *****" If i lay there long enough she comes back and licks my g=face as if to say "sorry mummy" :grin:


lol lucky you I have to chase mine off down the farm cause she thinks its hilarious to gallop off down to the gate and either come to a screeching halt, or just clean jump over it while Im freaking out about her reins lol.

I was alright eventually, I actually think it put my back in again lol. I had 6 xrays of neck and spine, nothing was broken *phew* I had some pretty impressive bruises though lol. The arm that I landed on is my bad shoulder to lol whoopsie, its already been dislocated and relocated, maybe horse put it back in properly :L.
Plus Im real lucky given that I have scoliosis and twisted hips lol. Ahwell I aint gonna live my life in cotton wool.
My poor bf was the cameraman lol, first thing he said to me was "You cant do things by halves can you? gotta do it properly." - well yeah its boring doing it by half lol.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahahah ! oh god the things people say lol  glad your ok though


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

lol but other than the times I hit the ground off a horse my mouth is pretty clean :L even though I have grown up with a dairy farmer dad and a home mum who both have very foul mouthes


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

HollyBubbles said:


> it went kinda like "I F****** dont want that B****** you call a horse you can keep that royal piece of s*** it's like he's got a rocket right up his a**.


I admit this made me laugh harder!! Thats the sort of thing i mutter whilst walking up to the horse to haul myself back on!:lol:


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

> I admit this made me laugh harder!! Thats the sort of thing i mutter whilst walking up to the horse to haul myself back on!:lol:


lol I don't do muttering, unless I have company or I'm at a show, in that case I hold my tongue a bit.
The last time my mouth was that bad was a year and a half ago when I fell off Bubbles and broke my ribs lol. Sat down and swore my lungs out for 5 minutes, got up stomped over to the gate, said a few more choice words, got on and worked again lol. didnt feel my ribs till next morning ><


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

HollyBubbles said:


> lol I don't do muttering, unless I have company or I'm at a show, in that case I hold my tongue a bit.
> The last time my mouth was that bad was a year and a half ago when I fell off Bubbles and broke my ribs lol. Sat down and swore my lungs out for 5 minutes, got up stomped over to the gate, said a few more choice words, got on and worked again lol. didnt feel my ribs till next morning ><


 
Hahah i usually mutter or i get yelled at but I completely understand with the ribs!! I said _many! loud_ choice swear words when i cracked my ribs. Mind you, i thought i had a right being smashed into a tree with a horse on top of me. When i got to the gateway to the drive (i was on a trail) i saw the horse happily eating the "my" flowers!! And well i think i used more words than in the dictionary!! I really only ment there must be a very loose screw in that ****, screwed up head of his.. and Oh dear god! i have to hop on you crazy B****** Haha what pain makes you do!!:lol:


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

> Hahah i usually mutter or i get yelled at but I completely understand with the ribs!! I said _many! loud_ choice swear words when i cracked my ribs. Mind you, i thought i had a right being smashed into a tree with a horse on top of me. When i got to the gateway to the drive (i was on a trail) i saw the horse happily eating the "my" flowers!! And well i think i used more words than in the dictionary!! I really only ment there must be a very loose screw in that ****, screwed up head of his.. and Oh dear god! i have to hop on you crazy B****** Haha what pain makes you do!!:lol:


Yeah the ribs breaking/cracking aren't a very pleasant experience are they lol. I had to laugh after I *willingly* got off bubbles after the ribs breaking because I had beige jods and a pink singlet on, both of which were muddied over one side of my body lol.

lol that would have been such an awesome day for you then <<sarcasm>>

haha bet we couldnt beat Urban Dictionary though theres some decent ones in there lol.

My ribs hurt just thinking of the whole tree+horse=smashed rider *OUCH!!!*


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

HollyBubbles said:


> Yeah the ribs breaking/cracking aren't a very pleasant experience are they lol. I had to laugh after I *willingly* got off bubbles after the ribs breaking because I had beige jods and a pink singlet on, both of which were muddied over one side of my body lol.
> 
> lol that would have been such an awesome day for you then <<sarcasm>>
> 
> ...


 
Oh it hurt!! I was even more angry, when i saw he didnt even have a scatch after _him_ hitting the tree too!! God i almost died through anger! Lets just say the whole cross country phase the next day was no-go!:lol:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahaha yopu two are funny! Believe it or not i didnt swear when tess kicked me in the face. i just stood up and went "wheres my phone!!" then noticed there was blood pouring out of my mouth. meanwhile my friends just staning there like this " :0". im running up to the house, believely not crying until my sis asked me what happened. While all this was happening mum was out picking up my TB so i had no one to take me to the hospital till she got back. When i got out of hospital i went down to insect my new horse with a swollen face  poor me  lol


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

> Hahaha yopu two are funny! Believe it or not i didnt swear when tess kicked me in the face. i just stood up and went "wheres my phone!!" then noticed there was blood pouring out of my mouth. meanwhile my friends just staning there like this " :0". im running up to the house, believely not crying until my sis asked me what happened. While all this was happening mum was out picking up my TB so i had no one to take me to the hospital till she got back. When i got out of hospital i went down to insect my new horse with a swollen face  poor me :grin: lol


lol I actually find that kinda funny believe it or not, although I have a sore jaw enough(wisdom teeth) as it is without the mental image of you being kicked in the face :O thats just plain... I dont even have a word for how painful that sounds lol.

yeah I'll agree with that, poor you :S


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

haha it was funny looking back now. Now you will probably think she is viciuos after me telling you now she has also kicked me in the hand and the hip as well. She is NOT a vicious horse and it was just hre flight instinct telling her to do it. Anyone else i know would yell amd scream and hit the horse telling it it was bad but i just understood tess. In the hand incident, i was leading her and a goanna scurried up a tree and sppoked tess causing her to kick out. the hip one was she stood on my boot when i was leading her and she spooked AGAIN and kicked out getting me in the hip. But she knew what she did and ran back to me. I bet she was thinking. "OMG. Ive killed my human!!" she really is a sweet horse and didnt mean anything.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> haha it was funny looking back now. Now you will probably think she is viciuos after me telling you now she has also kicked me in the hand and the hip as well. She is NOT a vicious horse and it was just hre flight instinct telling her to do it. Anyone else i know would yell amd scream and hit the horse telling it it was bad but i just understood tess. In the hand incident, i was leading her and a goanna scurried up a tree and sppoked tess causing her to kick out. the hip one was she stood on my boot when i was leading her and she spooked AGAIN and kicked out getting me in the hip. But she knew what she did and ran back to me. I bet she was thinking. "OMG. Ive killed my human!!" she really is a sweet horse and didnt mean anything.


 
Oh! Ive been kicked in the hip by a miniture! and that caused a blood clot! God the size of Tess would hurt 10x more!! :shock:

p.s this miniture is still out to get me :twisted:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh the evil minis!!! i have been kicked square in the butt by my next door neighbour pony! All the while i was brushing about to saddle my TB and Lil clancy got jealous and WHAM!! hoof in the butt for me!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> oh the evil minis!!! i have been kicked square in the butt by my next door neighbour pony! All the while i was brushing about to saddle my TB and Lil clancy got jealous and WHAM!! hoof in the butt for me!


 
:shock: there feral things! Mutant horses that have really bad attitudes and mind problems!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yep they do!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

lol I'm lucky none of my horses have kicked me as of yet *touch wood* that'll be the day lol, and if they do they better have a darn good reason for doing so or there's gonna be steam from my ears lol.

Lol nah I dont automoatically think tess is vicous lol, I know a few horses that kick out from having a fright, bubbles is a wierd one though, when she gets a fright she jumps... but its not sideways, not backwards or forwards, not even up... when she jumps... she jumps downwards as if bracing herself lol. its hilarious.

LOL Jackofdiamonds my miniature used to be out to get me... till she figured I could tell everything she was gonna do before she did it, then she gave up :L


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

just for the record... My mini doesnt kick/bite/buck/bolt etc etc etc that most mini's do... so they're not all evil little things 
lol. I think she realised I feed her, she misbehaves... I dont feed her treats at all for a month lol. dont get me wrong I dont give her treats all the time.. dont want her nipping lol.
She "helped" me clean her water trough the other day :L


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

helped? define helped  lol. our neighbour has two minis and they are the cutest little thing. but they wont come near you


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

umm... I was leaning over the trough and suddenly I had a fluffy head between my arm and my head. Then she was playing with the scrubbing brush and knocked the bucket full of old water back into the trough lol.

She's so funny... she's toilet trained no kidding... she will NOT go on the lawn under any circumstances but as soon as you take her back to her paddock and let her go she trots over to her poop pile and goes lol. then she comes back to you.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh tess poos in a certain spot as well!!! they do some funny things sometimes dont they?


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

lol yeah they do... the toilet training thing makes it so much easier to muck out the paddock lol... now if only the two bigger pain in the bums could follow by example :L


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG! That looks like that really hurt! I am glad you were able to get up and brush the dust off of your face...er....feet 

I have never - *knocks on wood* ever been bucked off before...I have successfully flown off face first over my horses shoulder, twice. And I've come off of a horse Rearing, but bucking....not really - and I have just jinxed myself! lol

Yeesh...I am glad you are ok!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh i dont muck out the paddocks  14 acres is ALOT to muck out wouldnt you say.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

> OMG! That looks like that really hurt! I am glad you were able to get up and brush the dust off of your face...er....feet
> 
> I have never - *knocks on wood* ever been bucked off before...I have successfully flown off face first over my horses shoulder, twice. And I've come off of a horse Rearing, but bucking....not really - and I have just jinxed myself! lol
> 
> Yeesh...I am glad you are ok!


Yeah it hurt quite a bit lol, but it was worse on the journey of an hour and a half home, I swear bumps and holes were just jumping out of no where onto the road :L I got into hospital and one lady with her daughter looked at me in shock and goes "oh my goodnes youve just been thrown off a horse havent you?!" (I was still in jods and my face was white and I had gone into shock by then lol) my reply was "uh yeah, not long ago, ground was hard.." she was there with her daughter who had come off a horse the day before... and hurt her finger. lol.

I was more brushing the dirt of mums jersey to lol [oops sorry mum]
thats the first time I've been bucked off lol, ive never come off a rear or anything [although Ive never had a fall worthy rear so thats probably why]

gosh you didnt learn the first time you face planted? lol thats gotta hurt :S
lol yeah you probably have, I hope you take your super glue with you when you ride next :L

In all honesty (before the pain set in) I wanted to get back on that **** thing and let him know that wasnt ok [should he do it again of course] not like I was gonna walk over to him and whip him after bucking, thats just stupid. I really wanted to get back on with a whip, hold like hell onto the saddle and wait for him, he knew exactly what he was doing so I had no doubt he'd do it again.
But he wasn't my horse so I couldn't give him my mind, god help any of my horses should they ever do that, god. help. them. Unless it was from pain ofcourse. But This horse wasnt in pain, I checked saddle fit etc and bridle and girth and I checked his back befre I put the saddle on, checked his hooves and legs etc so he wasnt in pain.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

> oh i dont muck out the paddocks :grin: 14 acres is ALOT to muck out wouldnt you say.


Yeah that is a lot lol. I dont muck out the bigger paddocks, but gemma's paddock is only about 10m by 18m so it's little enough


----------

